# need help on how to install a driver in zorin



## luismi (Nov 19, 2011)

i have a radeon hd 6670 video card and dont know how to install its drivers in my zorin os what do i have to do to install them and also how can i install firefox???


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Since Zorin is based on Debian and Ubuntu, I found a page that should help you, Ubuntu Natty Installation Guide.

As for Firefox do you know which version you want to install, there are just too many floating around right now.

Cheers!


----------



## luismi (Nov 19, 2011)

yeah what does he mean by enabling universe or multiverse and were is it cause i cant find the software sources nor the ubuntu software center

also i had another question once i have that driver i am able to use my video card right?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

What Wmorri means is that you can edit the software repositories to bring in new software.

Drivers in Linux are called kernel modules. The Linux Kernel contains many thousands of hardware drivers that run in kernel space.
However in contrast to windows, some graphics drivers, notably Nvidia and ATI run in User space and have to be downloaded separately. Once downloaded and installed
the driver provides a module for the kernel to use, fglrx in the case of ATI cards.

This solution should also help :

Zorin Group Forum • View topic - Nightmare with ATI Radeon [SOLVED]


----------

